# BIG L//This is some serious hood shit



## Horsetheband14 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any one listen to big L? I personally love it, it's some really good hip-hop meets some rap. It's pretty hood, and it's something i love to listen to while snowboarding or blazing up.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Oct 23, 2007)

http://isohunt.com/download/24828323/D.I.T.C.
Big L - Discography torrent


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 23, 2007)

Big L was a great emcee.I have all his stuff from his early mix tapes to his cds with D.I.T.C and his Flamboyant releases.Was a sad day when he got killed.RIP Big waaay too young


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Head Nod...True Indeed.*


----------



## egurgu (Oct 26, 2007)

Big L was nothing more then another chain snatching low level crack dealer who recieved props only after his death by people who stumble across his track with weak production by accident.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

"It's pretty hood"????????

i don't get it.


----------



## egurgu (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly what don't you get, what makes a track good is its overall production not weak lyrics on a bad beat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

wtf is "it's pretty hood"????


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Oct 26, 2007)

i think he means its not some space type hip hop with medophorical flavor, its pritty much hood jack move type music.

they aint no food in my fridge, just body parts.
and for being a non name chain snatcher hes names traveled farther then your screen names im sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

LosAngelesGraff said:


> i think he means its not some space type hip hop with medophorical flavor, its pritty much hood jack move type music.
> 
> they aint no food in my fridge, just body parts.
> and for being a non name chain snatcher hes names traveled farther then your screen names im sure.



wtf is??????? "hood jack move type"????????? someone help me please.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf is??????? "hood jack move type"????????? someone help me please.


haha, B4 your time I guess, basically it means just some ghetto ass shit. I've never heard it but he's probably rappin about smoking weed, pimpin ho's, robbing people, you know the good stuff


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> haha, B4 your time I guess, basically it means just some ghetto ass shit. I've never heard it but he's probably rappin about smoking weed, pimpin ho's, robbing people, you know the good stuff



that's just dumb.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that's just dumb.


Yeah i guess it is, but I can't stop listening to gangsta rap, I don't what it is. It goes against my morals but I can't stop likeing it. Maybe because it was the music I grew up on, IDK.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Opinions are like assholes...we all have them. *

*I personally grew up in NJ & NY. Never more than minutes away from NYC. Big L was not the best to ever pick up a microphone....But he did have decent music if you so chose to listen to music like his. *

*As far as "hood jack move" etc.....Im sure there is a better choice of words to describe Big L's genre and music. *

*His music was along the lines of the rest who were out at that time. His production wasnt the best...but most people who dont have a major recording deal will have weaker tracks. And no....he didnt add much influence overall to the music. But it still was decent.....compared to alot of stuff out at the time.*

*Its a shame that people cant articulate themselves.....Especially when explaining something that someone already sees as dumb. It just adds fuel to the fire.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Opinions are like assholes...we all have them. *
> 
> *I personally grew up in NJ & NY. Never more than minutes away from NYC. Big L was not the best to ever pick up a microphone....But he did have decent music if you so chose to listen to music like his. *
> 
> ...



now i just might check it out. thank you.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Oct 27, 2007)

im sorry we arent as square as you all


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that's just dumb.


i agree with fdd. but if your cup of tea, power to ya.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 27, 2007)

Egurga apparently has no idea what hip hop is keep listening to rap.Big L was a very talented emcee and if you couldnt see that by his vernacular play and metaphoric flips then you have no clue and it shows. The production was some of the best at its time influeneced by Guru and others in that class. As far as hood its not hood gangster music which is gargbage but it was street level lyrics that he took the time to mflip out with story telling ability that wasnt really happeneing. Then what happens he goes to a local neighborhood party to raise money for his old neighborhood and a jealous bitch walks up behind him and shoots him in the head no face to face but as a bitch with his back turned. Production all through the D.I.T.C album was perfection of horns and strings with perfect break beats and pans.As a hip hop label owner I deal with production and vocals daily and for a comment about L not having good lyrics and just crazy and made by a complete fucking idiot. Turn down your little wayne and T.I and learn what hip hop is as you have no clue...fuckin idiot


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Egurga apparently has no idea what hip hop is keep listening to rap.Big L was a very talented emcee and if you couldnt see that by his vernacular play and metaphoric flips then you have no clue and it shows. The production was some of the best at its time influeneced by Guru and others in that class. As far as hood its not hood gangster music which is gargbage but it was street level lyrics that he took the time to mflip out with story telling ability that wasnt really happeneing. Then what happens he goes to a local neighborhood party to raise money for his old neighborhood and a jealous bitch walks up behind him and shoots him in the head no face to face but as a bitch with his back turned. Production all through the D.I.T.C album was perfection of horns and strings with perfect break beats and pans.As a hip hop label owner I deal with production and vocals daily and for a comment about L not having good lyrics and just crazy and made by a complete fucking idiot. Turn down your little wayne and T.I and learn what hip hop is as you have no clue...fuckin idiot



now that's "hood". beeaaches.


----------



## silk (Oct 27, 2007)

egurgu said:


> Big L was nothing more then another chain snatching low level crack dealer who recieved props only after his death by people who stumble across his track with weak production by accident.


Wow. Harsh...


----------



## silk (Oct 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf is "it's pretty hood"????


Initially in street slang "hood" was short for hoodlum. The word came from both popular press at the time (1860s) and susequent authors like Herbert Asbury (Gangs of New York). In modern vernacular hood can also mean neighborhood an example is Boyz n the Hood Boyz n the Hood (1991).

However it also retains about the same meaning today. When people say music is hood they mean it's street crime based, thugging, gangster etc.

Somehow I think you know most of this fdd2blk, you are just pulling our chain because you are one wild and crazy guy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

silk said:


> Initially in street slang "hood" was short for hoodlum. The word came from both popular press at the time (1860s) and susequent authors like Herbert Asbury (Gangs of New York). In modern vernacular hood can also mean neighborhood an example is Boyz n the Hood Boyz n the Hood (1991).
> 
> However it also retains about the same meaning today. When people say music is hood they mean it's street crime based, thugging, gangster etc.
> 
> Somehow I think you know most of this fdd2blk, you are just pulling our chain because you are one wild and crazy guy!



i do know most of this. i say these things so people can see how ridiculous some of these terms sound. i enjoy music. i don't understand the "glamourized" thug life though. "i'm so badass i hurt people". um, what? then to put ones self up higher for being this way. just silly. 

i honestly did not know this one. pretty easy to figure out but i wanted a real explanation from the poster. yours was much better, thank you. peace out.


----------



## Horsetheband14 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, i'm not going to start a fight. But when I said it was hood, I mean't that he himself was a hoodlum and his music reflected him and his lifestyle.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

Horsetheband14 said:


> Yeah, i'm not going to start a fight. But when I said it was hood, I mean't that he himself was a hoodlum and his music reflected him and his lifestyle.



don't mind me, i'm just yanking chains. it's my thing.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry about my last pop off of the mouth there but I get angry when people pretend they know anything about hip hop then come with a comment so far off its just annoying. Anyways I got a new correction. The word 'hood" as pertains to todays slang is a shortened reference to neighborhood.Meaning where your from your block your street and usually in reference to a housing area as use in "In my hood people don't ask to move your car they just jack your shit". Now in the early years there was once a suburban term to describe a person as a hood or hoodlum along with words such as preps for college prep kids or juvis for juviniles, but in todays street slang hood is where your from your street or home area.Just thought i'd help those out who were lost.Oh and fdd dont make me have to break your ass off and knock you up side the hizzy with my fizzle dun.Ya smell what Im sayin?


----------



## Starsky (Jul 1, 2008)

just listen to the song "Danger Zone" by Big L and that basically sums up the definition of "hood shit"


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

Big L was a great MC severely overrated and shouldn't have died . Its a shame no one knows about him.


----------



## patr12312 (Jan 13, 2009)

Big L is ill 

what are some other rapper that are like Big L?


----------



## BluClouds (Aug 16, 2009)

one of the best ever!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just bumping some BigL/Gangstarr Above the clouds RE-mix and ran across this thread. 
Peace.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 17, 2009)

Big L was a great MC severely overrated and shouldn't have died . Its a shame no one knows about him.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overratted ? what? Big L was underrated at best.It was shown even at his earliest productions like on Lyrist Loung under Kock label and distribution what skills he had. Then his barz on D.I.T.C (Digging In The Crates) group cds he obviously stood out. Then on what i think was his finest works songs like "Flamboyant" he killed it lyrically the way he used his vernacular to flip metaphors or use similies to tell his stories....Big L was the furthest thing from gangster so those who keep saying that stop. Big L was an emcee not a rapper and was not Gangsta.. He was hood but as in street not as in hoodlum.. Not too many like Big L as far as sound or ability..Maybe some of AZ's earlier works would be in there


----------



## dalo818 (Aug 25, 2009)

yea hes sick especilly DA GRAVEYARD..big l rip


----------

